# New to Saltwater Flyfishing - Need Advice



## RebelYell (May 28, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Hello! I am traveling to Gulf Shores June 18 and was wondering if anyone could provide helpful information regarding flyfishing in and around the area. I don't know much about GS or saltwater flyfishing. I have all the equipment, just need some guidance on the best times of day, where to go, what to use, depth, water clarity, tide patterns, etc. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

While I haven't tried it with a flyrod yet, I've done very well (reds, specks, spanish, bluefish) around the Perdido Pass jetties on an outgoing tide.Keep in mind that the seawall is much safer than the rocks!


----------



## RebelYell (May 28, 2008)

LOL! Will stay on the seawall...thanks!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Will you be fishing in a boat or from shore?


----------

